# Taper Atachment



## Sparkey (Feb 13, 2011)

When I got my SB lathe this taper attachment came with it , I am not sure if this will work on my lathe, any help would be good.
Thanks


----------



## Sparkey (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to look I think it's a 10k


----------

